# Do you think sunbeds are as bad as there made out?



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Because there like portryed in way that if you use them your going to get skin cancer, what do you guys reckon? its just the media over exaggerating? or there genuinely that dangerous..


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

They're just as dangerous as the sun.


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

If used correctly, in moderation, they're fine. We need a certain amount of sunlight to generate vitamin D. We're animals and didn't always spend most of our time inside like we do now.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I had a malignant melanoma removed some years back - and am now thankfully OK.

The specialist told me sunbeds are just as dangerous as the sun, and never to use them.

Moderate exposure may be fine, but sunbeds are inherently intense.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

I will be on the when I get back to the UK, can't abide the thought of going back to being pasty, hate it.

Not sure how often or for how long I should go to maintain my 'three months in Cyprus' tan though...


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

i've had 1 session a week since i got from jamaica, really don't wanna be pale again lol


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

benicillin said:


> i've had 1 session a week since i got from jamaica, really don't wanna be pale again lol


Once a week maintaining it?


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

definitely mate, made me a bit darker if anything, could probably get away with 1 every 2 weeks.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

I go on them about 4 times a week for 10mins,dont seem to be helping that much with acne tho.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

benicillin said:


> definitely mate, made me a bit darker if anything, could probably get away with 1 every 2 weeks.


Awesome, tanned 365 days a year here I come


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

paddy86 said:


> I go on them about 4 times a week for 10mins,dont seem to be helping that much with acne tho.


40mins a week!?!

jesus christ, i do 9minutes a week and thats plenty!


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

paddy86 said:


> I go on them about 4 times a week for 10mins,dont seem to be helping that much with acne tho.


They will help your acne out bro, give it time. Also dont pick them and moisturise them.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

benicillin said:


> 40mins a week!?!
> 
> jesus christ, i do 9minutes a week and thats plenty!


Yeah, only recently tho as my back has come out with loads of spots.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

The key is not to get burned. IMO if you're keen enough to roast yourself for long periods on a sunbed, you should use MT2 which in turn will help you tan and reduce how long you need on the beds.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Any one heard of those injections? what are your thought? I know my mate was on them few years back hes still alive so


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

MT2 you mean? I think quite a few people use it on here and have good things to say about it, never tried it myself though so can't comment


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

im thinking of using sunbeds just once a week for 6 mins to start. im naturally tanned ish and never pale and also tan easy so shouldnt need much for a nice colour.

need to look into them first before i use them though


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

CRD said:


> Remember to put goggles on before you look into them.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, my girlfriends 28 year old sister died of cancer last year and her brother had skin cancer this year so after being that close to cancer i'm never going near a sunbed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

Zzz102 said:


> Because there like portryed in way that if you use them your going to get skin cancer, what do you guys reckon? its just the media over exaggerating? or there genuinely that dangerous..


Meh... I dont particularly like being out in sun for a lot of hours... I never used sun bed to be honest. If ou want tan just get some tanning wipes or spray i guess man.


----------

